# Which site in Marrakech please



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
Currently in Skoura, heading for Agdz, then back up to Ait Bennhaddou before heading over Tizi/Tichna to Marrakech.
I have read people recommending the French site - is that Le relais (which sounds French) or Camping Car Maroc which is run by a French couple. Is there much to choose between them? 
We are obv heading up from the south and need a little relaxing space with access to the madness of Marrakech
Thanks for any advice or opinions - loving it over here
Sally


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

This website might make you run a mile but...
we thought it a fine place to see Marrakech from. It is French owned and sometimes shows that level of flair though it is still essentially Morrocan.
Felt very safe and out of the line of fire!!!
http://www.lerelaisdemarrakech.com/index_015.htm

Patrick


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Another vote here for Le Relais. It is set outside of the city but still only 5 minutes drive away from a very large Marjan if you need to top up. Taxi is reasonable into the centre and can be arranged by reception as you would expect.

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/01/were-in-africa-hello-morocco-asilah.html


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Go to lerelais.. Have a chill, fill up etc..
Then head into town... You can then park at the rear of the big mosque for €6 a night and your only a 5 min walk into the main square....
We were wary about driving in town but it was fine and staying there was one of the best things we did,,....


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

We stayed at 2 Marrakech sites, Le Relais and the one DD use just around the corner, further up the dual carriageway. We preferred LeRelais ...


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, looks like a unanimous vote for Le Relais, hope to be there in 2 or 3 days.
Sally


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Do what Tonka advises. Use le relais to chill, fill and empty out, use the pool etc. 
but to see the best of the city centre use the car park behind the main mosque as you are only 5 minutes walk (if that) from the main square where it all happens. If you are sightseeing in the centre or haggling in the souks it's easy to pop back for a cuppa and put your feet up for an hour. Then you can go out and do it all again!


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks makems. 
We both have dogs with us so think it will be too hot to spend the day in the city parking. We plan to taxi in for a couple of half days as can prob leave dogs for max 5 hours with ac on at the site. We will park up for an evening after we leave the site to see the night time entertainment etc.
Thanks again for the advice
Sally


----------

